# Best heating solution to save power bill??



## marcus0002 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi all.
I have expanded my collection over the last 12 months and my power bill has gone from $160 a quarter to $270.
I have 8 pythons in a variety of enclosure and heat sources.
First one





Bay one and three 400x 1200 x 500 heated by 100 w globe. Cage $20, fitting $6.50 cable and plug approx $5. Bulbs $4.50 from masters
Bay two same heating as above 840 x 1000 x 500.

Second




2000x 1000x 1000 at widest depth (corner unit) heated by 2 100 w globes.

third and fourth



1230x 440x 440 heated by heat matt under 400x400 ceramic tile 100w I think.

600x 400x 400 heated by 60w red globe.

fifth




2000x 1840x 800. Heated by heat panel of unknown wattage.

I'm thinking replacing the globes over time with heat panels or heat cord, maybe CHE's?
Wondering what people would recommended?


----------



## Riffherper (Aug 3, 2014)

I love my heat panels they work a treat and are reasonable cost/wattage wise


----------



## Lawra (Aug 3, 2014)

Outdoor aviary


----------



## champagne (Aug 3, 2014)

Ceramic or heat panels are the way to go with larger enclosures.

There is a lot more to successfully keeping pythons outside long term then just "outdoor aviary" and I would suggest speaking to someone who actually has experience on the subject before going down this road.


people really should only suggest thing that they actually have first hand experience in. Regurgitating information or suggestions with no idea what you are talking about is what kills reptiles...


----------



## Lawra (Aug 3, 2014)

You know what they say about "assuming" things, [MENTION=36789]champagne[/MENTION]


----------



## wokka (Aug 3, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Outdoor aviary


 Heating requirements in Mackay would be far less than those required for Brisbane.

Globes and panels are generally inefficient methods of supplying heat as the heat has to travel through the air to reach the animal which is far less efficient than the heat souce being closer to the animal.
As an example if you warm yourself using a room heater , you will probably need around 1000 watts; but wrap yourself in an electric banket then 50 watts is heaps, because you are not wasting energy heating the air.
You are using 100 watts to heat the air and the snake. A 15 watt matt should provide sufficient heat if the snake can diectly touch the heat bank.
Are you using thermostats or timers? Generally snakes dont need heat 24/7 depending upon ages.
A $160 increase for the quarter of electricity equates to about 500Kw @30cent/KW = say 5KW a day. If you run you globes 24/7 a 100 watt globe uses 2.4KW a day so the globes could be the reason.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm a recent rack/ tub system/ heat cord convert, after years of heat lamps and other devices. My bills have dropped dramatically, despite a cold winter and more snakes. Plastic tubs from Vision in melamine racks (retain heat really well) on 20W heat cord...that simple!


----------



## mikey_mike (Aug 3, 2014)

Insulating the walls of enclosures makes a big difference. Throwing a blanket over the enclosures at night will help. Keeping them all together would help.


----------



## champagne (Aug 3, 2014)

Something similar to what they say to people that regurgitate information off google with no idea what they are talking about...


Still waiting for the photos of the new smaller microchips that when put under the skin can't be seen or removed easily [MENTION=37955]Lawra[/MENTION]


----------



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2014)

Keeping pythons is expensive. Not a lot you can do about that. Maybe a second job?
A very popular heating method in WA is the heat pipe. It was invented by a bloke by the name of Matt Harris. You put a 13w microclimate heat mat into a 100mm PVC pipe. The air flow stops the mat from malfunctioning like when they they are sandwiched and burn. It creates a basking spot of 33-37 degrees. The pipe is usually covered in fake grass so the python has more grip. 
You won't get much lower than 13w per enclosure. And if it works in the cool climates of Perth it will work in most places in Australia. People have been running them 24/7 for several years in WA. No heat mat malfunction and no burns. It's imperative to only use the microclimate ones.


----------



## marcus0002 (Aug 3, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Keeping pythons is expensive. Not a lot you can do about that. Maybe a second job?
> A very popular heating method in WA is the heat pipe. It was invented by a bloke by the name of Matt Harris. You put a 13w microclimate heat mat into a 100mm PVC pipe. The air flow stops the mat from malfunctioning like when they they are sandwiched and burn. It creates a basking spot of 33-37 degrees. The pipe is usually covered in fake grass so the python has more grip.
> You won't get much lower than 13w per enclosure. And if it works in the cool climates of Perth it will work in most places in Australia. People have been running them 24/7 for several years in WA. No heat mat malfunction and no burns. It's imperative to only use the microclimate ones.



Mate that sounds awesome. Do you have a link to any photos etc? Why only microclimate? as opposed to urs or reptile one?
yea I did get a second job. Flying out to perth week after next to go up into the pilbara for a mine shutdown, second one I have done.




> Heating requirements in Mackay would be far less than those required for Brisbane.
> 
> Globes and panels are generally inefficient methods of supplying heat as the heat has to travel through the air to reach the animal which is far less efficient than the heat souce being closer to the animal.
> As an example if you warm yourself using a room heater , you will probably need around 1000 watts; but wrap yourself in an electric banket then 50 watts is heaps, because you are not wasting energy heating the air.
> ...



Yea mate they are all on thermostats. Also all of the enclosures except the melamine ones with the baby's in them are on timers. They are on 8 am to 8 pm.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Aug 3, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Keeping pythons is expensive. Not a lot you can do about that. Maybe a second job?
> A very popular heating method in WA is the heat pipe. It was invented by a bloke by the name of Matt Harris. You put a 13w microclimate heat mat into a 100mm PVC pipe. The air flow stops the mat from malfunctioning like when they they are sandwiched and burn. It creates a basking spot of 33-37 degrees. The pipe is usually covered in fake grass so the python has more grip.
> You won't get much lower than 13w per enclosure. And if it works in the cool climates of Perth it will work in most places in Australia. People have been running them 24/7 for several years in WA. No heat mat malfunction and no burns. It's imperative to only use the microclimate ones.



Do like that Idea Snowy........


----------



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2014)

Cockney_Red said:


> Do like that Idea Snowy........


Yeah they guy who invented it is a genious! And one of Perths best python breeders.


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 3, 2014)

Those look amazing, Snowman. Very clever idea!

I wish our powerbill was only $270. Six people living at the house + snakes and horses D:

I like heat cords for everything (although I can't talk, as almost all my adults are being heated by globes now), but previously I used to heat all my big enclosures with just a few heat cords. They can go in through a little drill hole or through the front of the glass (just make sure you can lock the enclosure, the little gap gives them something to stick their nose in), and just a nice tile over the top so the snake can't lift it around. I use globes now purely for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## marcus0002 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi snowman why do the heat matts have to be microclimate ones?
regards


----------



## Snowman (Aug 3, 2014)

marcus0002 said:


> Hi snowman why do the heat matts have to be microclimate ones?
> regards


I guess the people inventing and testing them found them to be reliable. Not to say the others won't work. But it sounded like there were issues and risks associated with other brands. The microclimates have been going strong for years in this set up. It believed it's because of the spacing of the elements within the mat.


----------



## Jungletrans (Aug 3, 2014)

I feel so sad for you , our bill is usual $550 . 3 generations in one house with all the heating , cooling , washing and cooking that goes with it . Down to one snake now , she has made me lots of money with her offspring and has a home for life [ and all the electricity she wants ;]


----------



## mungus (Aug 3, 2014)

Power bill $1100 a quarter.
water bill $300 a quarter.
started using hot water bottles for heating........
Power bill now $300
water bill $1500. .........
cant win :-D


----------



## Gizmo101 (Aug 3, 2014)

Installed solar on the house, solar payments for the next 3 years about $100 a week. Power bill $23


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcus0002 (Aug 3, 2014)

i got solar. it took $11 off my power bill last quarter. During the summer it took off $60


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 3, 2014)

Any heat which is transfered through contact is easily the cheapest. As meantioned by Wokka, heating the environment results in a lot of wasted heat. The best option is to either use heat cord or heat mat. If you get inventive you may be able to use one cord to heat multiple enclosures. In addition to the pvc pipe suggested by Snowman, there are also heat mats that can be made from CoreFlute and heat cords. I think Snowman may have made a post about it a few years ago.




champagne said:


> Still waiting for the photos of the new smaller microchips that when put under the skin can't be seen or removed easily @Lawra



Microchips used for the pet industry (i.e. Cats and Dogs) are usually >2mm x 12mm. There are also Microchips that are 1.3mm x 8mm which are used for wildlife monitoring etc. These may have been the ones Lawra was refering too.


----------

